# Vaginal dehiscence



## carol badger (Mar 26, 2008)

Patient (not ours) had TAH, still in post op period presented to ER with small bowel protruding from vagina. Doctor did laparotomy thru previous pfannestiel incision. There was lagre opening into the vagina, inspected bowel counsulted general surgeon packe bowel, and approximated the posterior cuff. 
Need help with code looked at 57200 or 49000. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Carol Badger


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 29, 2008)

it would be best to use code 49002 reopening of recent laparatomy


----------

